# Old park reopening!



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

This weekend actually starting today. The old park called "outlaws" in Crosby, Tx is reopening with new owners and its being called "Dirt Road ATV" They have done alot to the park like putting picnic and showers and they plan on doing a lot more. Just spreading the word about this. I do not like going to Mels side cause its the wrong crowd over there but wish all the old riders would come back out there so we can run the wrong crowd off!!! Look it up on facebook under "Dirt Road ATV"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool I'm sure thats where i'll be going from now on, I don't care to leave my stuff parked at Mels.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I was going to text you filthy about this but i just knew you would be getting on here and seeing this anyways bro... lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol yeah, I try not to let too much get past me on here....

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2 on not caring to leave my stuff at Mel's. Never had a bad experience there with people messing with the trucks. 
Seems like there will be competition for Mel's now... If this new park can be kept more well together, it might be a hit.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We have never had any problems at outlaws the only reason we quit going was the certain people out there were getting out of control so we started going to down south that place is a lot better. We will be at ds Saturday maybe next time we will give dirt road a try. I hope they make it better I really like riding there.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

You it is the same park as Outlaws and i dont know the new people who took over but there more enthused into this. I told them i would help them spread the word and this was the first forum i thought of. The only problem i see them having is the trails are connected with Mels. I have never had a problem at Mels but dont leave anything unattended especially in the back of your truck cause when you get back it will be gone for sure. I so like Outlaws better. It is spaced out more. More room to park and breath. They are talking they want to clean up all the trash out there and i mean the riders as well. Well see though you know.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey hp488 have you heard anything on a park opening in Magnolia? Im from that area Tomball, Magnolia. I graduated from (cough cough) Tomball lol but moved out to Crosby to get away from everything. I still go out there every once in a while. Have family and friend that live out there still.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

deadman inc said:


> Hey hp488 have you heard anything on a park opening in Magnolia? Im from that area Tomball, Magnolia. I graduated from (cough cough) Tomball lol but moved out to Crosby to get away from everything. I still go out there every once in a while. Have family and friend that live out there still.


The guy that was going to open one in magnolia could not afford the insurance we made an offer to get the insurance for a cut of the earnings and he didn't want to do that. Maybe after all this wildfire gets back to normal might see if he will make a deal.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Btw, does this Dirt Road ATV Park have an online website or Facebook. Looked them up, but couldn't find anything. Seen them make their intro at HL... I too like the Parking at Outlaw's, but there is hardly any shade, you know. Did anybody go yesterday?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They have a page on fb look under dirt road my wife has it on her fb


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mels side? Is that the sot's or the sober's? :friday:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> Mels side? Is that the sot's or the sober's? :friday:


Hahaha....mostly sot's.... thieves, idiots.... you name it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh alright just seen it. If they keep it up, Mel's would have to compete with them. They'll probably try to clean up a bit, seeing that there is the other park now. About time someone puts showers:rockn:, that little garden hose wasn't doing the job at Mel's:aargh4:. Might check out this place next weekend.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Oh alright just seen it. If they keep it up, Mel's would have to compete with them. They'll probably try to clean up a bit, seeing that there is the other park now. About time someone puts showers:rockn:, that little garden hose wasn't doing the job at Mel's:aargh4:. Might check out this place next weekend.


I dont know Mels is a rough park. You know what i really wish Spring Creek was open. I had some good times there till they closed it...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We had a lot of fun at spring it's sad the state took it over and turned it into a nature conservation. To be honest it was nothing but a waste of tax payees money.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> You it is the same park as Outlaws and i dont know the new people who took over but there more enthused into this. I told them i would help them spread the word and this was the first forum i thought of. The only problem i see them having is the trails are connected with Mels. I have never had a problem at Mels but dont leave anything unattended especially in the back of your truck cause when you get back it will be gone for sure. I so like Outlaws better. It is spaced out more. More room to park and breath. They are talking they want to clean up all the trash out there and i mean the riders as well. Well see though you know.


Hey bro do you remember the night at Outlaws that I met you the first time and when I buried my brute up in the middle of the main trail and it took forever to get it out? (We both were still on 6" lifts back then) How about the drunk guy that was on the grizzly riding with me?.....I work with him (he's one of our foremans)...found out he's really good friends with the new management for Outlaws. He said they have alot of plans in store for the place once business gets going good again. Should be very nice when they get done with it according to him.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Hey bro do you remember the night at Outlaws that I met you the first time and when I buried my brute up in the middle of the main trail and it took forever to get it out? (We both were still on 6" lifts back then) How about the drunk guy that was on the grizzly riding with me?.....I work with him (he's one of our foremans)...found out he's really good friends with the new management for Outlaws. He said they have alot of plans in store for the place once business gets going good again. Should be very nice when they get done with it according to him.


Yep sure do filthy. I kept falling asleep on his bike lol. Yeah i know them a little. I have rode with them a few times. A friend of mine on FB knows them and hes been telling me some things but we all agreed on if all the bad stuff dont stop happening it isnt going to go anywhere. Vandalism, violence and theft but i dont know we will see.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea it's pretty hectic out there...:aargh4: Buddy of mine's brute got crashed into from a can am 800. It was a head on collision, luckily he wasn't on it when it happened. Guy was doing wheelies at the sand pit, didn't see his bike, and hit it head on. Had to replace the racks, stereo, and 2 a-arms. The guy gave him money, but it was still an inconvenience.:rocketwhore:


----------

